# Best free/under $5 games?



## CannonFodder (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm looking for some good cheap games.  So I thought why not have a thread listing your favorite free/cheap games on any console.

P.S. list the price.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

NES, SNES emulator, free. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 26, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> NES, SNES emulator, free. :V


 I meant legally.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 26, 2011)

http://store.steampowered.com/browse/under5

There are some to browse through.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 26, 2011)

Steam:

Star Wars Dark Forces I & II (II is better because it has awesome 90s live action FMVs)
Half-Life Opposing Force and Blue Shift
VVVVVVV, haven't played it, but I heard it's good if you like challenging 2d games.
Quake Live is free and awesome.
Alien Swarm, free, but kinda meh.
Dystopia, free but you need a source engine game to run it (HL2, CS:S, ect).


----------



## Waffles (Feb 26, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> VVVVVVV, haven't played it, but I heard it's good if you like challenging 2d games.


 THISx100


----------



## Zydala (Feb 26, 2011)

Knytt and Knytt stories! They're short but fun. I haven't tried the other game they've made (Within a Deep Forest), but I heard it's pretty difficult and awesome too.

EDIT: They're free :3


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 26, 2011)

Kick the can, checkers, marbles,hide and seek, duck duck goose, Extream duck duck goose.
Console-outside away from electronic things.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 26, 2011)

Gears of War is a good game on the 360 for on $5.

http://www.gamestop.com/xbox-360/games/gears-of-war/39213

I think that's the best this gen Console game you can buy with that price. If you don't care much about Consoles though then you may find something better on Steam.


----------



## Vo (Feb 26, 2011)

AssaultCube
Urban Terror
Warsow


----------



## CyberFoxx (Feb 26, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls I: Arena - Free
The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall - Free


----------



## Flatline (Feb 27, 2011)

Alien Swarm is pretty good, and it's free.

You could also wait until December when 70% of the Steam games go under $5.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 27, 2011)

Any flash arcade you can find online...

Or if you're really bored. Play Defend your Castle.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 27, 2011)

How about Tyrian 2000?
http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/tyrian_2000

Oh, oh! I most definately cannot forget Iji!
http://www.remar.se/daniel/iji.php

Edit: Both are free.


----------



## Arcoon2658 (Mar 1, 2011)

Vindictus.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 1, 2011)

CyberFoxx said:


> The Elder Scrolls I: Arena - Free
> The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall - Free



Are these game even worth playing? I'm debating downloading them, I know they are small files sizes, but they seem so out dated compared to anything that I've played recenty.  I guess the main point is are these games fun to play in 2011.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 1, 2011)

Nobody mentioned Cave Story? Son, I am disappoint. >: (

Also a good time to point this out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-_6Iu2xfIw&nofeather=True

<3


----------



## Czerwonylis (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't think anybody's mentioned it yet but Desktop Dungeons is a great free game:

It's basically a free, rouge-like RPG where you have a burst of dungeon crawling within 10 minutes (or more since the game is really addicitive to me )

http://www.qcfdesign.com/?cat=20


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 19, 2011)

I-Fluid is $10, but it's worth two games.
Oh, and Warmonger. Gotta love those Nvidia promo freebies.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 19, 2011)

> VVVVVVV, haven't played it, but I heard it's good if you like challenging 2d games.


Ach, where's my This button? ><


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2011)

Seeing as how I won't be able to buy garrys mod right now, cause food is  more important, what would be a possible completely free game that  works on either wine or vbox or just works with linux to use towards a  machinima?  Or any free games you have seen people use in a machinima?


----------



## MitchZer0 (Mar 19, 2011)

Would say the Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 triple thrill pack but I'm not sure if it went to being 5 bucks


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 19, 2011)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/54227-Let-s-post-awesome-free-indie-games!

>_>


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 19, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I meant legally.


 
God damnit. There's so much you're missing out on by ignoring the pirate life.


----------

